# Wanted : Female Albino Rats **NO FEEDERS**



## nrokin (Feb 24, 2011)

I currently live in Alaska , I'm willing to pay shipping cost for Overnight and had other exotic animals shipped from the lower 48 states with no problems so i am well aware of how costly it is to have animals shipped over Airline Freights. 

Looking to purchase 2 pairs of FEMALE rats , preferably Juvi's or healthy females . Unfourntly they have to be Albino's due to the laws up in Alaska. The breeder that supplies the petstore here where i live wont give them any females because she is the only one in Alaska that breeds them. I would have to wait until April - May as its warmer. 

Thanks for your time!!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

nrokin said:


> I currently live in Alaska , I'm willing to pay shipping cost for Overnight and had other exotic animals shipped from the lower 48 states with no problems so i am well aware of how costly it is to have animals shipped over Airline Freights.
> 
> Looking to purchase 2 pairs of FEMALE rats , preferably Juvi's or healthy females . Unfourntly they have to be Albino's due to the laws up in Alaska. The breeder that supplies the petstore here where i live wont give them any females because she is the only one in Alaska that breeds them. I would have to wait until April - May as its warmer.
> 
> Thanks for your time!!


There is or used to be lots of rescue situations in Alaska for rats (PEW's etc) so you might want to post on other forums looking for Alaskan owners. I would join Goosemoose and post that you are looking and also post in Rat Tails asking if there are other people from Alaska on the forum...


----------



## nrokin (Feb 24, 2011)

lilspaz68 said:


> nrokin said:
> 
> 
> > I currently live in Alaska , I'm willing to pay shipping cost for Overnight and had other exotic animals shipped from the lower 48 states with no problems so i am well aware of how costly it is to have animals shipped over Airline Freights.
> ...


Awesome thank you soo much ! !


----------

